# May I brag about my rescue puppy, pls?



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Carlie is a Westie that was a rescue thru the Internet. A lovely lady who rescues rotties had the mom and puppies, which the breeder had 'given up'...Carlie was 10 weeks old, just spayed and microchipped and had the appropriate shots and deworming. We fell in love with her instantly. Our 5 yr old Westie accepted her immediately and helped big time with all aspects of training. Carlie never chewed on us, she never touched anything to play or chew except her 'stuff'. She does everything that we ask of her, she gets lots of treats for every good thing she does and is now a well, behaved, housebroken, 6 months old.

We feel so lucky to have found her!

Thanks for letting me brag!:wave::wave:

Now if I could only figure out why my pix upload upside down.....


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

They are super cute even upside down! Sounds like you are one of the lucky ones that adopted a Disney dog! I know they're out there, but my adoptees all had issues. She sounds wonderful!


----------



## Theckler60 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm happy about your finding a sweet rescue. Very handsome dogs, by the way!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I think a rescue brag is always welcome!  And I have a soft spot for rotties, too. A breed with such an unearned bad reputation and so sweet and cuddly when properly socialized and trained.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

My rescue is a Westie...the rescue lady works with a rottie rescue group in Orange County. She is wonderful!
We take our puppy back to her for boarding sometimes, so she has seen the progress and is quite impressed!
In my younger years I trained dobies in obedience....loved them, I took one of them all the way to UD (utility dog)
He was a rescue as well with floppy ears! Now I just want well behaved pets to kayak with and play in the golf cart!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know how I missed that in the original post! 

I'm so glad that she's found such a perfect home and is doing so well!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for letting me brag!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad you found her and gave her a home. She sounds lovely.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok...I will
I decided to add hand signals yesterday...she is so treat oriented, it took her all about five min to get the down signal perfected....she's super smart. Today, I just had to lift my hand and down she went every time, treat or no treat....pretty cool!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Sparkles123 said:


> Ok...I will
> I decided to add hand signals yesterday...she is so treat oriented, it took her all about five min to get the down signal perfected....she's super smart. Today, I just had to lift my hand and down she went every time, treat or no treat....pretty cool!


Dogs, in general, pick up hand signals SO MUCH FASTER than words. I don't even bother adding words to some random commands, anymore, and working with a deaf dog means I'm working with signals the vast majority of the time, anyway. 

What a smart girl, though! That's a FAST pick up!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Smart puppy!  We also need more photos!


----------

